
The Political Ad Wars Come to Snapchat - shahryc
http://www.nytimes.com/live/republican-debate-election-2016-cleveland/the-political-ad-wars-come-to-snapchat/
======
shahryc
"A new political ad unit has arrived ahead of the Republican candidates’
debate: the Snapchat filter."

